

Seed Investor's Guide to Finding the Next Twitter - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2009/11/30/seed-investors-guide-to-finding-the-next-twitter/

======
bhousel
Honest question: Why is everyone convinced that Twitter is such a great
investment? How seriously should we take that $1B valuation?

Also, haven't the seed investors pretty much been priced out of the later
rounds? Isn't that a bad thing (for them)?

~~~
jordancooper
When a company raises capital at a $1 Billion valuation, the dilution to early
investors who do not participate is minimal...

